# Beall Collet Chuck Problems



## ccarse (Feb 1, 2006)

Soo... I finally received some collets for my new beall collet chuck. I was all excited that this thing was going to solve all of my out of concentricity problems. Also in the mail I received from BB my two brand new berea mandrels. So I clean the chuck and the collets from the little bit of sticky shipping gook on them and mount the collet and the A mandrel on the lathe. To my suprise there is obvious wiggle in the mandrel. Soo.. I thought maybe it is the collet so I try changing the collets and putting in the B mandrel. Same deal. Hmm? Lets try the pin chuck I have, yet another collet, yet another wiggle. So... what could be the problem? Think its my jet mini? I have cleaned all the threads on the mini to get off any gunk that might have been on them. Also cleaned the mating surfaces where the collet chuck and spindle meet. I'm stumped. I don't have a dial indicator unfortunately but my dad says he has one in the garage so hopefully tonight I can see just how much runout there is and let you know. Oh and BTW it looks like the mandrel, pin chuck, etc. is running parallel to the axes of the lathe just a little off the center if you know what I mean. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ccarse (Feb 2, 2006)

Well.. It seems that the problem is the chuck I think. I know that the MT on the chuck runs true. I checked the spindle and it is also running true. The main body of the chuck also seems to be running true but the screw on face of the chuck is not. Think this might be what is causing the wiggle?


----------



## vick (Feb 2, 2006)

This is a quote from another post for an axminster not a Beall, but thought I would throw it out.
-------------------
Billy, That was actually me that typed about the problem with my Axminster, not Frank. I think we've figured out (we being me and Nils and tech support from CSUSA) that the problem might be that the longer spindle on my Powermatic lathe doesn't let the chuck seat against the shoulder of the spindle, thus causing a wobble. We're going to try some washers to shim it and see if that fixes the problem. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fred Ritter
Oklahoma
"Buy once, cry once."


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Feb 5, 2006)

It could be the collet chuck or it could be the spindle thread on your lathe.  One solution is to try the chuck on another lathe and see if the runout persists and if it does, there is a higher certainty that the culprit is the chuck.

Steve


----------



## wayneis (Feb 5, 2006)

Craft Supply has some plastic washers meant for lathes that I use, I use them because I was having trouble with the chuck ending up so tight that I couldn't hardly get it off sometimes when I was done.  One or two of them may just do the trick for you.

Wayne


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 5, 2006)

Are you sure the collet is seated in the chuck's screw on collar or nut. The first few times I used mine it was not put together correctly. The collet sort of snaps into the ring...look at the two pieces closely and you will see how it should go together. If the collet and ring are not seated together it make weird things happen. I was ready to send mine back, but now I will not turn without it. It you determine the chuck is the culprit, then it should be replaced by the chuck company.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by ccarse_
> <br />Well.. It seems that the problem is the chuck I think. I know that the MT on the chuck runs true. I checked the spindle and it is also running true. The main body of the chuck also seems to be running true but the screw on face of the chuck is not. Think this might be what is causing the wiggle?


----------



## ccarse (Feb 6, 2006)

Hmm, Don I don't exactly understand what you mean but now that I think about it I could very well not be operating it correctly. There were no instructions included and I have never used a collet chuck before so... How exactly _DO_ I use it? I have just been unscrewing the cap thing inserting the collet then started to screw the cap thing back on. Next I insert what is going to be holded ie. Mandrel, Pin Chuck, etc. Finally, I just tighten it down. Am I doing it correctly?


----------



## ccarse (Feb 6, 2006)

Hmm, after thinking about this I think you are saying that the cap should snap into the collet somehow and I definitely don't think that's happening. I remember reading that it self ejects the collets and my chuck doesn't seem to be doing that so I definitely think you're right Don. Tomorrow I will see if I can figure out how to use it correctly. Thanks for the advice! Hopefully this will solve my problem.


----------



## ccarse (Feb 6, 2006)

Don I am forever grateful. I think you are exactly right. I found this site http://www.theturnersshop.com/turning/colletchuck/bcc2.html and it shows how to correctly install a collet. I am definitely not doing it like that. If it wasn't after midnight I would go out to shop and check if it solved my problem but I am almost positive it will. Woohoo! Thanks again.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 6, 2006)

ccarse,
The collet should release from the chuck with the ring as it is unscrewed from the collet. Look inside the ring from the back side and you will see an off center (eccentric) locking ring. This off center ring works in the grove that goes around the collet. Tilt the collet and insert it into the ring and then straighten it up. It sort of snaps into place. There should be no space between the face of the collet and the face of the large ring when all is in place. I was not placing the collet into the ring, but putting the collet into the chuck and then screwing the ring on and it is no good that way. I thihk if you study the collet and the ring, notice the eccentric shoulder inside the ring you will see how it shoud assemble and when you do there will be no looking back. I was ready to send mine back and was helped out by a member who has one. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don 


> _Originally posted by ccarse_
> <br />Hmm, after thinking about this I think you are saying that the cap should snap into the collet somehow and I definitely don't think that's happening. I remember reading that it self ejects the collets and my chuck doesn't seem to be doing that so I definitely think you're right Don. Tomorrow I will see if I can figure out how to use it correctly. Thanks for the advice! Hopefully this will solve my problem.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />This is a quote from another post for an axminster not a Beall, but thought I would throw it out.
> -------------------
> Billy, That was actually me that typed about the problem with my Axminster, not Frank. I think we've figured out (we being me and Nils and tech support from CSUSA) that the problem might be that the longer spindle on my Powermatic lathe doesn't let the chuck seat against the shoulder of the spindle, thus causing a wobble. We're going to try some washers to shim it and see if that fixes the problem.
> ...


If Don's suggestion doesn't solve the problem, try Fred's. This was my first thought when I read this but Fred had already responded. The solution could simply be to add a large washer to get the chuck to "bottom out" against the spindle. Long spindles can cause this with any threaded attachment.


----------



## ccarse (Feb 6, 2006)

Well it's on a jet mini and its bottoming out fine on the spindle so I don't think that's the problem. Well, this morning I did figure out that I was putting in the collets wrong. Figured out how to put them in correctly but unfortunately it hasn't solved my problem. Hopefully I can find another Jet mini to test it out on before I contact the manufacturer.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd still try the washer. While it may appear to be seating properly, looks can be deceiving. It isn't a matter of the chuck screwing on all the way, it's more a matter of the chuck not seating squarely against the spindle shoulder. If this doesn't solve the problem you're only out about $0.50 for the washer.

Spelling edit.


----------



## ccarse (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh, I understand what you're saying now. Must not have read it right the first time. Will try that tonight.


----------



## vick (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccarse_
> <br />Well it's on a jet mini and its bottoming out fine on the spindle so I don't think that's the problem. Well, this morning I did figure out that I was putting in the collets wrong. Figured out how to put them in correctly but unfortunately it hasn't solved my problem. Hopefully I can find another Jet mini to test it out on before I contact the manufacturer.



I may have missed it but if you post your location maybe a local member will volunteer.


----------



## ccarse (Feb 6, 2006)

I live near Columbus, OH. I just joined the local club two months ago and they have some minis so I might be able to check it on one of those. The bad thing is our meetings are on the second Tuesdays of the month and that's <s>D-Day</s> err V-Day and I don't think the girlfriend would appreciate me going to my turning meeting that night.


----------



## ccarse (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, I was able to try it out on a friend's jet and no dice. Same problem on his. I think it has got to be the chuck. So... who should I contact about this, the merchant or the manufacturer?


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 7, 2006)

Did you try the washer?


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 7, 2006)

The merchant! They should stand behind the merchandise they sell, help with problems and get it replaced when defective. The merchant should swap it out for you and then swap out the defective product with the manfacturer. That's called service and is the most important thing the merchant sells. I don't spend my money with merchants (large or small) who have poor service.
Do a good turn daily!
Don




> _Originally posted by ccarse_
> <br />Well, I was able to try it out on a friend's jet and no dice. Same problem on his. I think it has got to be the chuck. So... who should I contact about this, the merchant or the manufacturer?


----------



## ccarse (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, i tried using just one nylon washer and a couple nylon washers and yet still no dice. [][][]


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 7, 2006)

So much for my theory. Take Don's advice and contact your supplier. They should make it good.


----------

